# Ye Old Fashion Finishing Recipes



## Woodythepecker (13 Dec 2004)

Anyone interested in finishing recipes of old might like to get this months (January) Practical Woodworking.

There are a couple of nice ones in there, and if you have a polished piece of furniture which is badly dulled, even after waxing it, then they also tell you how to knock up a Cleaner/Reviver made from equal amounts of raw linseed oil, methylated sprits, pure turpentine and a touch of white vinegar.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Midnight (13 Dec 2004)

woah.... guaranteed t revive the dead and getchya stoned as a fruit bat too...

hmmmmmmm.......there's an idea.... :twisted:


----------



## Taffy Turner (14 Dec 2004)

Midnight":3r9tndq9 said:


> woah.... guaranteed t revive the dead and getchya stoned as a fruit bat too...
> 
> hmmmmmmm.......there's an idea.... :twisted:



I think you are supposed to apply it to the furniture - not yourself! :roll:


----------



## Midnight (14 Dec 2004)

> I think you are supposed to apply it to the furniture - not yourself!



you mean I gotta wear gloves as well as the face mask and safety glasses...??????

<sighs...

some people are no fun.....  

j/k


----------



## UKTony (14 Dec 2004)

Pure Turps = Zivania, also good for a bad back and transferring printed patterns to scrollsaw projects


----------



## Midnight (15 Dec 2004)

lol..

this jus gets better and better....


----------



## frank (15 Dec 2004)

mike can you give us the recipe for that concoction and will it be brewed in time for christmas hic :? :? :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Woodythepecker (15 Dec 2004)

(1) Magazine article. Does the Editor and the staff who write these articles know what they are talking about? I would think so. After all there are members of UKworkshop who often write articles for Woodworking magazines.

(2) Tried the said recipe over the weekend on a old dresser that was so far gone i had plans to strip and re finish it. Outcome 100% better.

(3) "Finishing Advice Forum" I have noticed that members have more problems with finishing a project then anything else.

(4) Let fellow members of the forum know about the article in Practical Woodworking as it might help them. Outcome 100% p--- take.

(5) Do not bother again.

Regards

Woody


----------



## frank (15 Dec 2004)

come on woody ,no one is taking the p*** out of you . if we are not allowed to have a laugh and a joke or take the p *** the group would just die off i never take life serious got no time for that i cut a bit of wood and slap on a bit of finish . we know we can get all are questions answered in a book but thats not the point of the group .imho . if the mods think i have it all wrong then please tell me ..


----------



## The Restorer (3 Jan 2005)

Watch what you do with so called revivers!!
The Linseed Oil can bleed into the wood underneath and in some cases turn it black (unrepairable)
The Meths will take of French polish (can you put it back?)
Turpentine will remove any wax (There goes the 200 year old patina on that lovely Oak Coffer!)
And the vinegar, that'll make the place smell like a chip shop!

Wood finishing is a highly skilled art form. You must know what finish is on a piece before attempting to improve/clean it. Yes revivers can improve the appearance of a piece but they can equally destroy it's look and therefore it's value.
If you really want to know about woodfinishing go and learn about it from someone, it's a hands on thing, you can get some things from books etc. but you need to back it up.
Just be careful, test small pieces before commiting 

Steve


----------



## norman (3 Jan 2005)

Wood finishing is a highly skilled art form. You must know what finish is on a piece before attempting to improve/clean it. Yes revivers can improve the appearance of a piece but they can equally destroy it's look and therefore it's value. 
If you really want to know about woodfinishing go and learn about it from someone, it's a hands on thing, you can get some things from books etc. but you need to back it up. 
Just be careful, test small pieces before commiting 

agree with your coments re reviver. use with care!!

hands on is a must in finishing, its the only way to learn (mostly by making mistakes and finding the way out of the mess) you need some one there to guide you untill you are fully?? experanced! nearly 40 years as a living and still learning.
Norman


----------



## Woodythepecker (3 Jan 2005)

Steve, Norman thank you for replying.

Having been employed to work with wood for most of my working life and now with my own business i am not a novice but if i take into account what i can still learn from other people more knowledgeable then me then i am not much more then a apprentice.

Although i have restored a few pieces of furniture over the years most of my work has been making new pieces.

"Finishing" Whether you are talking about the restoration of an old pieces of furniture or finishing a new commission i agree with you both 100% that finishing it is a highly skilled art form, and i am sure that most of us have got a lot to learn.
Hence the reason for pointing others towards the article in Practical Woodworking, I just thought that someone might find it useful.

I had no idea that the reviver/cleaner had the potential to do so much damage to an old piece of furniture.

At first, after the first few replies, i thought that it was a waste of time posting this message but after reading both of your replies i am now pleased that i did, because i do not know about anyone else but it has thought me to be very wary of this sort of thing.

Once again thanks for the replies and for pointing me in the right direction.

Regards

Woody


----------

